

Ask HN: Stormcloud bare metal experience? - geoffc

I'm looking to move from a cloud based virtual server to physical hardware to get better disk IO. Rackspace obvious jumps to mind as the safe choice but Stormcloud has an nice bare metal 4 SAS disk RAID 10 option at a good price. Anyone have any experience, good or bad, with the stormcloud bare metal servers? Thanks!
======
gexla
Yeah, good question. I was wondering this myself. I'm not a guru in this area,
but I believe the Stormondemand servers are still virtualized (Xen) but you
get the entire server / disk to yourself rather than sharing. They do this to
make the server more like a VPS to manage.

I'm not sure where the poor IO comes from with VPS. Certainly part of it is
from sharing, but I'm sure some of it is from the overhead of virtalization as
well. So, does the Stormondemand servers still take a hit on IO as compared to
a "normal" dedicated?

I could be wrong and totally talking out of my a __here though. Someone please
correct me. ;)

